# T-shirt fulfillment services in Singapore - any reliable and good quality ones?



## asianvanhalen (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi there, 

I'm looking to create my own brand here in Singapore as it's always been one of my dreams to create something out of nothing and have people like it. 

I'm looking for a fulfillment service within the Southeast Asia region, preferrably Singapore (where I live).

Looking at more international commercial options like Threadbird and Printful, these companies have the services that i'm looking for (custom tag printing, sewn sleeve/hem tags) that will help to make my potential brand more professional. However, they don't seem very viable because of the high costs incurred due to shipping costs and the low retail pricings of many t-shirt competitors in Singapore.

I'm hence asking if there's a Singapore-based or Southeast-Asian based fulfillment service that provides more extensive customisation services like custom tag printing and sewn tags, while remaining price-competitive in Singapore. 

Thank you for any advice or help!

J


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Jerry,

Welcome to TSF

Yes it always seems a big gap of quality & variety in Singapore, i worked for one of the charity brand having the same situation too, the best nearest option can be China if large quantities re needed or you can post it here in shape of your detailed requirement with specific quantities, colors etc so interested suppliers may contact you freely.

Hope it will Help

Best Regards

:welcome:


----------

